# Odd-looking Carp out of Flint River w/pic



## TheDuke33 (Jul 16, 2007)

I was fly-fishing the Flint River last month to pass the time between classes. I was just ripping streamers for walleyes and bass from the bank when I hit something solid, set the hook, and the fish immediately starting screaming up towards the dam. I was thinking I was in to either a big walleye or a big smallmouth until I discovered I had just somehow snagged a carp in the dorsal fin. :sad: It looked different, so I fought it out, netted it, and took a pic. Anyone know what species this is?










I will admit, it was a pretty fun battle on the 8 weight


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

looks like a buffalo to me, but i'm not that up on coarse fish.


----------



## Frogfish101 (Apr 5, 2007)

Small mouth buffalo


----------



## dreamstream (Feb 26, 2009)

looks like one of those bighead carp to me.. not %100 sure though


----------



## samsteel (Oct 6, 2008)

yeah, it's a buffalo. I got one in the Grand about 3 months ago on spawn, the thing jumped out of the water 3 times, great battle. I posted the story on here, but was unable to land it for pictures. I think they look like an alien with those black eyes, crazy lookin fish


----------



## duxdog (Apr 13, 2008)

Small Mouth Buffalo And that might be a master angler.


----------



## ready4pullback (Jun 9, 2008)

They're fun on an 8wt. when you hook them in the mouth, let alone in the dorsal fin! Oddly enough there are a few of us that actually target carp on the fly. Great fighters and a face only a fly fisherman could love! Nice pic, that is a beautiful fish!


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

I caught a fish that looked just like that last year,just down from there (atwood). It smacked a small jig. Only this one was absolutely huge. I thought it was a grass carp but wasn't sure. This fish was 36" long ,around 36" give or take and weighed 31.5#s on my digi fish scale. Only the second fish in my lifetime over 30#. The other was a sturgeon at Tippy. I have a cell phone pic I will try to post. This thing makes my size 13 Nike look like a small dog biscuit. There is some great water downstream for stripping streamers if you havent explored.


----------



## JOE_RFISHER (Mar 8, 2003)

SNAGGER!!!!!:lol:


----------

